# LPD - Lepidico Ltd



## System (11 November 2013)

Platypus Minerals Ltd (PLP) was formerly known as Ashburton Minerals Ltd (ATN).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the ATN thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22183


----------



## pixel (2 November 2014)

*Re: PLP - Platypus Minerals*

Even a 30-fold consolidation in August failed to stabilise the sp.





However, the volume has picked up and someone across the road posted a very enthusiastic rant. If there is any substance behind it, a break above 2.6 could spark a little rally. DYOR and FYOP; I've set a couple of alerts.


----------



## pixel (6 November 2014)

*Re: PLP - Platypus Minerals*



pixel said:


> Even a 30-fold consolidation in August failed to stabilise the sp.
> 
> View attachment 60114
> 
> ...




http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01571673
Today's response to the ASX "Please Explain" makes that "enthusiastic rant" appear more like a ramp.
A written-off loan hidden in accounts notes ...


----------



## gv1 (12 July 2016)

*Re: PLP - Platypus Minerals*



pixel said:


> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01571673
> Today's response to the ASX "Please Explain" makes that "enthusiastic rant" appear more like a ramp.
> A written-off loan hidden in accounts notes ...




anyone still holding


----------



## System (30 November 2016)

On November 30th, 2016, Platypus Minerals Ltd (PLP) changed its name and ASX code to Lepidico Ltd (LPD).


----------



## pettlepop (25 January 2017)

A nice solid rally into the close of today will certainly be a nice way to start Australia Day! 
L-Max Delivers High Recoveries and Battery Grade Lithium *99.8%*

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01822251


----------



## PZ99 (31 January 2017)

I'll just have that.... thankyou linesmen thankyou ballboyz


----------



## PZ99 (7 February 2017)

LPD aware of an "unsolicited" takeover offer from LIT.

Good time to bail?


----------



## greggles (17 October 2017)

LPD has been on the move for about a week now, ever since it announced a strategic alliance with Galaxy Resources and a renounceable entitlement offer to existing shareholders.

It has risen from around 1c a week ago to 3.4 cents today and has made it onto my watchlist.


----------



## able77 (8 December 2017)

It is now trading at 0.057 cents. Lots coming up over the next few months, maybe expect to go a lot higher in coming months


----------



## Choochoozz (28 December 2017)

Do you think we'll see it peak back to the prime days of $1 LMAO - Just bought into LPD @ .51 so that was an ok entry price ..expecting to soar with the L1 and L2 plants and hopefully we'll land bigger with china.

Will we see similar pricing to PLS or Galaxy??

Looking at the all time history - it was once $3 peak  @ 2004 then then massive drop to 2006 onwards can I get a reason why this happened?


----------



## greggles (19 February 2019)

Breakout for LPD after the company announced that it has produced high purity lithium hydroxide using a new process,  LOH-Max™, developed in collaboration with the owners of Strategic Metallurgy Pty Ltd. The announcement went on to say that a binding exclusivity arrangement has been entered into with the developers of the process technology, whereby Lepidico has the right to use the process and sole rights for marketing the technology to third parties worldwide.


----------



## barney (19 February 2019)

That's a big move for a Lithium Co in the current climate, and good Volume profile as well … 

L Stocks have been belted for a while … might be the time to keep a collective eye out


----------



## barney (22 February 2019)

Tempted to pull the trigger on this earlier today at 2.8 cents …. talked myself out of it thinking it will consolidate further and drop a bit lower ……… that appears to have been a wrong short term assumption  …… Wait till it cools off for now.


----------



## barney (28 February 2019)

barney said:


> Tempted to pull the trigger on this earlier today at 2.8 cents …. talked myself out of it thinking it will consolidate further and drop a bit lower ……… that appears to have been a wrong short term assumption  …… *Wait till it cools off for now*.




Its cooled off enough for me to pick it in this month's Tipping Comp

Tempted to start accumulating a few of these "for real"

Lithium Hydroxide process looks very interesting …. and Lithium Stocks will have another day in the sun sooner than later I suspect.


----------



## barney (5 March 2019)

barney said:


> Its cooled off enough for me to pick it in this month's Tipping Comp
> 
> *Tempted to start accumulating a few of these "for real*"
> 
> Lithium Hydroxide process looks very interesting …. and Lithium Stocks will have another day in the sun sooner than later I suspect.




For the record … I did buy a "handful" of these a couple of days ago based on various assumptions above etc ………. I think the "L" stocks are about to move again and LPD is well placed for a run  Time will tell!


----------



## Ann (20 March 2019)

barney said:


> I think the "L" stocks are about to move again and LPD is well placed for a run Time will tell!




Up 19.23%  to 0.031c as I post this

*Lepidico’s L-Max pilot plant on budget and schedule for April commissioning*

_A $3 million research and development facility being built in Perth by lithium specialist Lepidico (ASX: LPD) continues to remain on budget and schedule for commissioning in April.


The pilot plant project – which will employ the company’s proprietary L-Max technology – is currently in the implementation phase with major equipment such as crystallisers, evaporators and pressure filters already installed and the remainder scheduled for delivery this month.


Steel skids to house the process equipment – designed and constructed by Perth-based mining and mineral processing engineering consultancy Wilshaw – have been received and installation is progressing according to schedule. _More...
_
_


----------



## barney (20 March 2019)

Ann said:


> Up 19.23%  to 0.031c as I post this
> 
> *Lepidico’s L-Max pilot plant on budget and schedule for April commissioning*
> 
> _A $3 million research and development facility being built in Perth by lithium specialist Lepidico (ASX: LPD) continues to remain on budget and schedule for commissioning in April. _




I confess to knowing little about the process of Lithium production etc ….. but after a quick read of the Lithium Hydroxide process which these chaps are advancing, I think they may be well placed in the Spec end of the market.

Always looked like it would move again after initial price spike …. I almost bought more yesterday at 2.7 but given the available cash is tight I behaved myself … pity because that misbehaviour would have given me some beer money for the next couple of months

Still hold my initial purchase and might just see where this heads over the next few months

And just to balance a couple of my good performing Stocks over the last week or two …. 

One of my others dropped over 30% today (been no liquidity recently to lighten the holding so I have to take it on the chin)…. unfortunately I hold enough to feel a nasty sting in the hip pocket with that … and it has cost me a lot more than beer money

You win some you lose some   … carry on


----------



## Ann (21 March 2019)

barney said:


> One of my others dropped over 30% today (been no liquidity recently to lighten the holding so I have to take it on the chin)…. unfortunately I hold enough to feel a nasty sting in the hip pocket with that … and it has cost me a lot more than beer money



 OUCH!


----------



## barney (21 March 2019)

Ann said:


> OUCH!




Some pain yes  The Spec game has treated me ok for the last 3-4 years so no complaints


----------



## HelloU (21 March 2019)

barney said:


> I confess to knowing little about the process of Lithium production etc ….. but after a quick read of the Lithium Hydroxide process which these chaps are advancing, I think they may be well placed in the Spec end of the market.
> 
> Always looked like it would move again after initial price spike …. I almost bought more yesterday at 2.7 but given the available cash is tight I behaved myself … pity because that misbehaviour would have given me some beer money for the next couple of months
> 
> ...



hey, not looked but might - process would (to me) need to say the words mica (in a negative sense) but i will maybe see.


----------



## HelloU (21 March 2019)

adding more words (and vague on this) the downstream peeps will be set up for hyd from spod. the hyd from lep is ?? but mica was one of the nasties that spod did not have - so not set up in the process to deal with it for battery grade (and that is where i think the $$ are going forwards - but do not like the price taker aspects of the miners, so will have a look at this).


----------



## barney (25 March 2019)

Share Price being belted backwards since last week's rise but still within the acceptable "Range"  …. Under 2.4 would start to look a bit shaky.


----------



## barney (25 March 2019)

barney said:


> Share Price being belted backwards since last week's rise but *still within the acceptable "Range"*  …. Under 2.4 would start to look a bit shaky.




Bought more today at 2.5  …. I'm seeing it as an accumulation opportunity ...we shall see


----------



## barney (25 March 2019)

Chart musings ……….


----------



## barney (5 April 2019)

LPD continues to trade in its current range …… Looks like holding 2.9 cents today which is healthy. 

The announcement in late March stated  *"Wet commissioning of the Pilot Plant remains on schedule to commence in April 2019 with operation during the second half of May."   …* so assuming all is going to plan they should just about have the key in the ignition


----------



## barney (10 April 2019)

Mentioned this one yesterday in the Outstanding Breakout alerts suggesting it might break soon

Overnight was fairly soon!!

Lot of Shares changing hands but if it gets over 3.6 cents on good Volume over the next few weeks it could have some legs


----------



## HelloU (10 April 2019)

fingers crossed for you buddy (halt).....


----------



## barney (10 April 2019)

HelloU said:


> fingers crossed for you buddy (halt).....




Cheers H.

Resource estimate update …. as long as it higher and not lower

_*
Lepidico Ltd (ASX: LPD, “Lepidico”) requests an immediate voluntary trading halt on its securities pending release of an announcement by the Company concerning an updated mineral resource estimate.  *_

_*The Company requests that the trading halt be lifted on the earlier of the commencement of normal trading on Friday 12 April 2019 or when the anticipated announcement is released to the market.*_


----------



## barney (11 April 2019)

Resource upgrade ….. SP dump ….. gotta love the market  ……. Groundhog day!


----------



## barney (12 April 2019)

Still looks ok …. 

Plenty of Sellers yesterday … but plenty of buyers, plus some follow through today so far.

Chart ramblings below


----------



## barney (12 April 2019)

The Inside day almost turned into an outside day lol ….. The resistance could start to dry up quickly if we get a gap up on Monday …… solid close at 3.6 cents.


----------



## barney (30 April 2019)

Got the wobbles today …. Hopefully just a shake before the bake … Will throw up a chart after the close.


----------



## barney (22 May 2019)

barney said:


> Got the wobbles today …. *Hopefully just a shake before the bake* … Will throw up a chart after the close.




Ok, so the bake was a more like a cheesecake and not the sponge I was expecting

Dropped another few points but since the last post we have announced a merger with Desert Lion and an Entitlements Issue ….. fair bit happening at LPD.

Anyway, bottom line is … I've bought more at 0.03 cents

I expect it to range for a bit longer, but I like the longer term prospects …. 

I also like buying on the second retrace of an early move  This retrace was deeper than I would have liked but the Merger and the E/Issue can take blame for that.

Main downside is the massive amount of shares on issue ….. A consolidation down the track will be expected, but in a perfect world it will be trading back above 7 cents before that is even considered.  Above 10 would be even better


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 October 2020)

Not really doing much of late.... To me,  just another Li hopeful. Barry Fitzgerald has penned a few words:









						Barry FitzGerald: This ASX-listed lithium player has the trifecta of 'critical' minerals - Stockhead
					

The critical minerals of high-priced caesium/rubidium, along with sulphate of potash (SOP), make Lepidico’s project unique.



					stockhead.com.au


----------



## barney (6 October 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Not really doing much of late.... To me,  just another Li hopeful. Barry Fitzgerald has penned a few words:




I ended up selling this way back in July last year at 026 for a small loss. That turned out to be a wise move given the last 12 months. I think it might still have a trade or two in it in the future.


----------



## frugal.rock (25 November 2020)

Time for another kooky kooky after yesterday's record yearly  volume big bar setting the stage for some future event.
Lithium stocks are coming back in favour generally and I expect we will see a slingshot push post covid onto electric vehicles as well as other enviro factors.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 January 2021)

4 January 2021 
High Value Product Offtake 
Lepidico Ltd (ASX:LPD) (“Lepidico” or “Company”) is pleased to announce that it is now in  
confidential discussions with up to 6 lithium hydroxide consumers and 3 caesium/rubidium consumers.

Lepidico has been advised by one prospective customer that its analysis of a lithium hydroxide  
monohydrate sample provided in 2020 should be completed in early 2021, allowing offtake discussions to advance. 
It is understood that the analysis process has been disrupted by the  
ongoing pandemic. 
Further lithium hydroxide samples are being prepared for dispatch over the coming weeks from the Company’s existing inventory in Perth for analysis by other consumers.

More info on the announcement.
Held on a long term basis.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 January 2021)

Well, it seems  the market liked the non price sensitive announcement as per previous post shortened version.
Up 50% currently. Noice.
3 year chart. Is the bottom in? lol.


----------



## finicky (4 January 2021)

Had a look at it yesterday and didn't like the +5 Billion fpos and 340m unlisted options. Plus it looked like they dabbled in a convertible note, about which I didn't read the announcement but looked like they bought it back.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 January 2021)

as mentioned by @frugal.rock and @tech/a  in another thread, LPD is on a run

There was an Ann on 04 Jan, curiously not marked as *Market Sensitive*



> ... in confidential discussions with up to 6 lithium hydroxide consumers and 3 caesium/rubidium consumers.  Lepidico has been advised by one prospective customer that its analysis of a lithium hydroxide monohydrate sample provided in 2020 should be completed in early 2021, allowing offtake discussions to advance. It is understood that the analysis process has been disrupted by the ongoing pandemic. Further lithium hydroxide samples are being prepared for dispatch over the coming weeks from the Company’s existing inventory in Perth for analysis by other consumers.





> Lepidico continues to closely monitor the caesium and rubidium markets globally, with significant *supply constraints envisaged to occur in 2021,* as pollucite stockpiles sourced from now depleted mines are consumed. Lithium mica ores now represent the only material near term source of the strategic metals caesium and rubidium, both of which are designated as Critical Minerals by the U.S. State Department and for which the United States is entirely reliant of imports.










(DNH)


----------



## frugal.rock (19 January 2021)

Lithium banging up "HARD"
Excerpt from Stockhead in regards to LPD as posted by Dona.

"The lithium story — it is on the US critical list — is well known and while other lithium projects can and do come with co-products, the critical minerals of high-priced caesium/rubidium, along with sulphate of potash (SOP), make Lepidico’s project unique."
5 day chart.


----------



## frugal.rock (20 January 2021)

Have observed some big money orders buying up LPD today, In the range of $20,000 - $50,000 a pop.





The top 3 contenders jostling on the leaderboard today, taking turns at leading !


----------



## barney (20 January 2021)

Up up and away!!


----------



## frugal.rock (6 July 2021)

Have entered LPD again today considering it seems to have bounced off long term support and volumes are slightly elevated.

Recent (mid June) oversubscribed placement at $0.013 is also my entry level.

From 15/6/21 placement announcement;

"Funds from the Placement funds are intended to be used to manufacture additional lithium hydroxide and other Phase 1 product samples for consumer qualification assessment and working capital.
This is motivated by *growing unsolicited interest* in lithium hydroxide supply for use in the 
rapidly developing electric vehicle supply chain in the United States and Europe."


----------



## frugal.rock (22 July 2021)

ASX Announcement 22 July 2021

Low emissions intensity for
Phase 1 Chemical Plant

• Emissions intensity associated with the Phase 1 Chemical Plant is low compared with other lithium hydroxide production facilities

• Substantial Scope 3 emissions savings identified from amorphous silica and SOP, *with further unquantified savings from caesium and rubidium*

• Opportunities identified for further material reductions in emissions from use of electric mining equipment, solar power and heat, and production of lithium carbonate via sequestration of process CO2

• Emissions associated with mining and the mineral concentration plant are comparable with other similar lithium mine and concentrator projects

• Greenhouse gas assessment report completed by leading industry consultant GHD Pty Ltd


----------



## frugal.rock (22 July 2021)

The full announcement of above is an interesting read.
This particular comment stood out to me...

"The excellent environmental and social credentials associated with  Phase 1 are proving important in Lepidico’s *advanced offtake negotiations."*


----------



## frugal.rock (22 July 2021)

Showing promising signs, quite the scooter today.
Some nice chunks going through and getting up to 6 month volume highs.
Just need the price to follow through...
Giddy up 😘


----------



## frugal.rock (23 July 2021)

Sold out 0.017
Squirrelled a nice 30% profit. 🤫
Cash deployed into an *OAR*some
@debtfree stock


----------



## frugal.rock (3 August 2021)

Starting to look under the hood a bit on this one by means of the latest quarterly.
Looking promising on the growth side for the foreseeable future.
No debt, vicinity of $15 million cash and things well in progress stages, equipment tenders out, process patent pending etc
Satisfied with the TA side also.

Further research to be done, however was happy to re-enter yesterday.

"Gut feel" tells me this one is under done at the moment perhaps evidenced by recent well over subscribed Cap raise at $0.013
 Should have a good flow of news over the next 12 months also.

Planning on a long term holding but will be in and out along TA lines where and when I see fit.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 August 2021)

No further research as yet, however SP and volumes looking good. 
Hoping to see it carry on short term to 0.025 or 0.024 or so, but it will need a breather soon.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 August 2021)

Closed out the second trade for the weekend. Another 43% squirreled.🐿️
I couldn't tell what direction it wanted to go due to a load of centre point trading. I was guessing buyers were in command, but couldn't tell, so fully exited.

Nearer to and on close, it seemed the buyers were definitely interested in pushing the price up further, however chose not to re-enter yet, will see how it goes in Monday.
Other lithium stocks were having a cracker Friday also.
Trades





Chart


----------



## frugal.rock (13 August 2021)

Have entered again on 0.022
Satisfied with the consolidation around this price point, and as mentioned, am interested overall on a long term basis.
May get a sell down this ARVO being Friday?
I have orders in at lower price points in case it decides to retreat.
Timewise, it's probably due for a market sensitive announcement soon?
Fingers crossed for a goodun' 🤞


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2021)

An update.
Picked up more on the retrace.
Let some of those go yesterday just to lighten the load a little.
Average in now 0.020755

Chart looking like it can go either way from here (0.015-0.025), however it seems to be trying to nibble back up with current trading. Any good news should propel it nicely.  Considering this for Sept comp.


----------



## debtfree (31 August 2021)

I hope I don't bring you bad luck with LPD @frugal.rock as I've picked it for the September Comp . Wishing you all the best FR .

LPD has moved up in the last 6 weeks moving ST EMAs above LT EMAs - volume increased with the upward movement of price and sellers look done at the moment - breakout of 0.018 is now acting as support - once the 1st barrier of 0.028 is passed my target for this comp is 0.035 (75%).


----------



## frugal.rock (1 September 2021)

debtfree said:


> I hope I don't bring you bad luck with LPD @frugal.rock as I've picked it for the September Comp . Wishing you all the best FR .



Cheers ears!

Was nearly going to ask someone to flip a coin for me as I couldn't decide between LPD or CAD stock pick for the Sept month. 🤫

The choice boiled down simply to tick size being a greater %. 
Both have a average chance of ending the month higher though, imo.  
Good luck with it @debtfree
If you were to win, I would be very pleased for your winning 😅


----------



## frugal.rock (1 September 2021)

Hats off to @debtfree 👍
Can you catch PAM ?


----------



## debtfree (1 September 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Hats off to @debtfree 👍
> Can you catch PAM ?



I'm very busy at the moment @frugal.rock, I'll have  get back to you in 4 weeks time .


----------



## debtfree (1 October 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Can you catch PAM ?



ummm ........ No, but the competition of PAM is gone for the month of October by the looks of things   .

Yes I'm taking LPD again for the October Tipping Comp, it's pulled back below the 0.024 breakout but on low volume so hopefully no real damage done. Price is still above L/T MAs


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2021)

Market sensitive announcements, yesterday and today.
Yesty was agreement secured to build a chemical plant at Kizad.
Today is a caesium product development.

Volume up a bit yesterday with the majority of trade at the $0.024 mark, but closing flat on 0.023


----------



## debtfree (30 October 2021)

I'm taking* LPD* again in the Monthly Tipping Comp for November. The chart shows it's still trending upwards and  I'm not expecting too much but it would be nice if it can have another positive month.


----------



## debtfree (4 November 2021)

Well it's off to a good start taking out Jan 2021 High of 0.037. Now, will it take out Apr 2019 high of 0.042, time will tell. Weekly view below to show previous highs.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 November 2021)

debtfree said:


> I'm taking* LPD* again in the Monthly Tipping Comp for November. The chart shows it's still trending upwards and  I'm not expecting too much but it would be nice if it can have another positive month.



So, who's modest?  
LEPIDICO LTD​ASX: LPD Share: Materials

 Last Price (AUD) $0.047
Today's Change Up $0.006  (14.63%)


----------



## debtfree (4 November 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> So, who's modest?
> LEPIDICO LTD​ASX: LPD Share: Materials
> 
> Last Price (AUD) $0.047
> Today's Change Up $0.006  (14.63%)



 Thanks for the price update Dona, that's great news. I was missing in action yesterday so no comp chart  and have aircon guys in this morning making a mess.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 November 2021)

I'm in awe of your stock pick for this month @debtfree 
It's been brutally relentless and seems to have become a market darling...😍
Not held...dang it.


----------



## debtfree (9 November 2021)

I'm hoping it can copy Nov 2017 @frugal.rock, that way nobody will catch me  , especially @MovingAverage .
The prize money will buy a bottle of bourbon and some scotch fillets, that'll prick up @barney's ears don't you think?


----------



## barney (9 November 2021)

debtfree said:


> I'm hoping it can copy Nov 2017 @frugal.rock, that way nobody will catch me  , especially @MovingAverage .
> The prize money will buy a bottle of bourbon and some scotch fillets, that'll prick up @barney's ears don't you think?



Damn. I used to own a few of these many moons back.  

Anyway, I'm glad its running for you in the Comp Mr @debtfree  

Scotch fillet and bourbon eh?   Hasn't been a lot of that of late (more ham and chicken processed roll and cheap vodka, lol)

Anyway,  I did buy a few more *IBX* a couple of days ago and that covered some of my recent failures after today's jump


----------



## debtfree (10 November 2021)

Update


----------



## Wedgy (31 January 2022)

Posting for Feb tipping comp - Has taken a bit of a dive and now a good time to buy on the dip. Why, from the recent quarterly activities report:

*Key Points 
Development*
• Front End Engineering and Design (FEED) work for the Karibib concentrator completed in January and is now under review by Lepidico
• Phase 1 chemical plant design improvements identified from Demonstration Plant leach trials will enhance operating performance and reduce risk; improvements now being integrated into FEED workstream
• Chemical plant geotechnical site evaluation works started at the Khalifa Industrial Zone Abu Dhabi (KIZAD) to support foundation and footing designs
• Discussions commenced to source green hydrogen from a new facility planned to be built at KIZAD, which would materially reduce Scope 1 & 2 greenhouse gas emissions for the integrated Phase 1 operations from the already relatively modest levels, to be best-in-class at 3t CO2-e/t LCE
• Pilot plant upgraded to a Demonstration facility operating at over 30kg/hr; L-Max® leach trial completed successfully with excellent performance indicated from modified filters
• Demonstration Plant LOH-Max® circuit under construction for operation in February 2022
• Drilling resumed at Karibib with the objective of expanding the Mineral Resource base
*Products & Marketing *
• Binding offtake agreement signed with Traxys for 100% of annual lithium hydroxide production (c.5,000tpa) from Phase 1 for seven years
• Agreement includes Traxys acting as agent for caesium sulphate solution (c.400tpa), with scope to be expanded to other products by mutual agreement
• Majority of product volumes expected to be sold on a back-to-back contract basis with the balance linked to a market price index; Traxys’ net commission is competitive with industry norms
• Binding offtake deals for caesium output from Phase 1 are targeted before the end of April 2022 in order to secure debt finance commitments mid-year
• Strong demand seen for Phase 1 Sulphate of Potash (SOP) with Letters of Intent (LOI) received for c.150% of annual production from two consumers, with further LOIs expected this quarter
*Corporate and Finance *
• Well-funded with cash and equivalents as at 31 December 2021 of $10.4 million and no debt
• Existing Acuity Controlled Placement Facility extended to 31 January 2024
• Independent Technical Report completed by BDA and provided to U.S. International Development Finance Corp. (DFC) with no fatal flaws noted; legal due diligence to start February 2022


----------



## frugal.rock (9 March 2022)

I think they think I'm a muppet...
Headline somewhat incongruous with first & second paragraphs.
(Development actually about where I expected it to be... having had near 30 years experience at that kind of thing. 🤐)
Held. Long term investment.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 July 2022)

Near-term drivers/catalysts

_Chemical plant control estimate on track for August 2022; concentrator FEED complete _
_Binding lithium and caesium offtakes with consumers targeted for July-September 2022 _
_Debt commitments to support a Final Investment Decision for Phase 1 targeted for September 2022 _
_Strategic partner process to complete September 2022 quarter _
_Phase 2 concentrator expansion assessment August 2022 _
_Phase 2 Mineral Resource expansion program targeting high-grade additions at Helikon2-5, Homestead & regional targets  _
_• Cash at 30 June 2022 $8.0 million & no debt_


----------



## frugal.rock (5 October 2022)

23 September 2022

Helikon 4 shaping up to materially extend Phase 1 life with revised Project economics scheduled for November

• Further impressive drill results from Helikon 4 that include 
34.8 m @ 1.25% Li2O, from 22 m that extend the zone of mineralisation down dip and along strike to the east; extensional drilling to continue

• Update Measured & Indicated Mineral Resource estimates planned for October with the objective of extending Phase 1 operating life to 20 years

• New mine plan to complement chemical plant FEED, which is now 
scheduled to complete in November once procurement optimisation and design refinements are complete

3 year chart






3 month chart






Seemingly a decent amount of announcements before the end of year.
Was a little surprised to see this retreat so vigorously to near the $0.02 level !

Looking forward to the update MRE due this month.


----------



## frugal.rock (14 October 2022)

Can anyone suggest what they might do if they had received 20,000 tradeable rights ?
It's all a bit mumbo jumbo to me and not the simple side of the market that I enjoy. 


10 October 2022  
Renounceable Entitlements Offer to Fund Phase 1  Development and Growth Opportunities  

Highlights 
• 1 for 10 renounceable rights issue to raise up to $11.7 million, partially underwritten to $4.0 million 
• Attractively priced at 1.8 cents per share 
• Discount of 18% to the previous closing price and 31% to the 20 day volume weighted share price 
• With every two new shares, shareholders will receive one free attaching option 
• New options will be listed, have an exercise price of 3.0 cents and a two year term 
• Shareholders can trade their rights and apply for additional shares and options 
• Rights to start trading from 12 October 2022  
• Eligible Directors intend to participate in the Offer 
• Funds will be used to complete both Phase 1 Project Front End Engineering & Design and lender due diligence, and to start critical path Stage 2 EPCM works for both the concentrator and chemical plant  
• Lepidico’s near term strategic imperatives are to extend Project life to over 20 years, complete FEED works to allow lenders to finalise their due diligence and secure a full funding solution to transition Phase 1 into construction, thereby positioning it as an early mover for this lithium price cycle Lepidico Ltd (ASX:LPD) (“Lepidico” or “Company”) is pleased to announce a pro-rata Renounceable Entitlements Offer of fully paid ordinary shares in the capital of the Company (New Shares) on the basis of one (1) New Share for every ten (10) existing shares held at the record date of 13 October 2022 (Record Date) with 1 for 2 free attaching option (New Options). 

Shares under the Entitlements Offer will be issued at $0.018 per New Share. The maximum number of New Shares which will be issued under the Entitlements Offer is 650,719,123 to raise up to approximately $11,712,945 (before expenses, based on the current capital structure of the Company). 
New Options will have an exercise price of 3.0 cents, a term of two years and will be listed. 

Under the Rights Issue timetable, rights trading will end on 21 October 2022.


----------



## KevinBB (14 October 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Can anyone suggest what they might do if they had received 20,000 tradeable rights ?
> It's all a bit mumbo jumbo to me and not the simple side of the market that I enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...




You can buy up to 20k shares at $0.018 each = $360.00. Pay by BPay on the form you should (or have already) receive.

You have the option of applying for extra shares, in $ lots nominated on the form. Just add this amount, if you wish to do so, to the $360 you will pay by BPay.

If you wish to take up the offer, you have until 28 October WA time to make the payment.

Personally, I'd steer clear of trying to trade them on the market. Brokerage costs will far outweigh the benefit of doing this.

KH


----------



## frugal.rock (14 October 2022)

Thanks Mr Kev.

So if I wasn't going to take up the offer, I could sell them?

Brokerage is $9.50, but I wouldn't think I could sell as it's not at least $500 worth or a "marketable parcel" . 

I guess $10.50 profit is better than nothing... ? (assuming I sold now...)


----------



## KevinBB (14 October 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Thanks Mr Kev.
> 
> So if I wasn't going to take up the offer, I could sell them?
> 
> ...



Not sure of the rules, but I don't think the $500 minimum applies if you are selling 100% of that particular holding.

Me? I'm just going to pay up for my options.

KH


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 October 2022)

_will this be enough to revive LPD? But there is a demand for more capital looming ... as stated in pt 3:_

Strategic Metallurgy has completed pilot trial reports on both lithium hydroxide refining and by-product manufacture that confirm Phase 1 design parameters and battery grade lithium hydroxide can be recovered using LOH-Max®    
Third-party crystalliser vendor test-work advise; lithium hydroxide “*crystals produced are much more pure than that produce from the sodium sulfate route*” 
Independent Engineer review of final pilot trial reports underway; completion of this technical due diligence is a key gating item for securing Phase 1 Project debt 
By-product pilot trials result in, “*excellent separation of potassium sulfate from impurities” & “high recovery of Caesium*” .


----------

